# stencil is burnt into emulsion but wont wash out. HELP



## bemoore (Jul 25, 2015)

i was hoping you could assist me with a problem i can figure out. i have made mini screens for neck tags using 110 mesh and small picture frames stretched and attached with wood glue. However, after i coat both sides with emulsion and let it dry, i then expose the five mini screens in my led exposure unit for around 430 ( the same amount of time i usually do for a large screen). After that short time i bring it to my shower try to wash it out. the shower inst super hard pressure but it is still strong ( works fine for blasting emulsion out normal screens i clean ) For some unknown reason the emulsion will not wash out to create my stencil. I can tell that is has burned in because i can see the design in a yellowish shades compared to the pink emulsion. But no matter how long or hard i try the emulsion wont clear out of the design. I have tried different amounts of exposure time and everything. PLEASE ASSIST, IM LOST.﻿


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

bemoore said:


> i was hoping you could assist me with a problem i can figure out. i have made mini screens for neck tags using 110 mesh and small picture frames stretched and attached with wood glue. However, after i coat both sides with emulsion and let it dry, i then expose the five mini screens in my led exposure unit for around 430 ( the same amount of time i usually do for a large screen). After that short time i bring it to my shower try to wash it out. the shower inst super hard pressure but it is still strong ( works fine for blasting emulsion out normal screens i clean ) For some unknown reason the emulsion will not wash out to create my stencil. I can tell that is has burned in because i can see the design in a yellowish shades compared to the pink emulsion. But no matter how long or hard i try the emulsion wont clear out of the design. I have tried different amounts of exposure time and everything. PLEASE ASSIST, IM LOST.﻿


If you can not solve this problem in any other way maybe we can help you with an different procedure. You made an throw a way stencils in couple of steps without any emulsion ore exposure. You put it on your mesh and print thought this stencil. You need a transfer paper, developer and an inkjet printer that is suitable for this process. It is in fact some kind of waterslide variation. Just take a look at this stencil to have some idea how this looks like. If you would like to try yourself some samples just send me a mail.


----------



## tudors (Jul 25, 2015)

I have been out of the silkscreen game for some time so I will do my best to help: what mesh size do you normally use? are your other screens 110? if they are and they work fine then I can only guess the mesh is not right in some way, it was not uncommon when I worked in the trade for suppliers to sometimes send the wrong mesh count which I would guess require a change in exposure. Just a thought.


----------

